# Walleye advice



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

looking for advice on putting walleye on my boat this year. Not much experience. Just got a boat and want to get some help with walleye!!! I Have some trolling equipment bc I have had minimal experience on Erie and would like to go there a little. But boats not big enough for everyday up there. I plan to fish mosquito,Berlin, west branch. 
Looking for any advice! Trolling depths lures areas etc anything really


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 
Youtube is loaded with info!
Also in the search box here on ogf, type in walleye...again, tons of info.

Hope this helps,


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to OGF. Look in the Lake Erie and northeast Ohio forums and you will find all the information you will need. Go get um!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome and start your quest by getting a contour map of each lake you want to fish. As helpful as this site is nobody is gonna post detailed location info on a public forum because they'd have to wait in line to fish it the next day. Info like depths, lure types and colors are usually shared readily.

For Erie, learn from Jim Stedke's on-line Q&A posts and filling available open seats from experienced Erie fishermen.


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Check out the Lake Erie site....people share info all the time about whats working for them....walleye fishing should be great again this year


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Inland, go to mosquito, if that doesn't work try mosquito...... The beauty of it there is you can catch them a bunch of ways, casting jigs, vertical jigging, vibes, casting cranks, trolling cranks, trolling lead core, Lindy rigging....it goes on and on, spend time there you'll catch them. Plus you get great non target fish: cats, crappie, bass, Pike, a zillion perch

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Like others have mentioned, lots of great information here: https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/jim-stedkes-12th-annual-mid-winter-online-seminar.338219/
Also, check out the other forums, there is a specific Walleye/Saugeye forum on this site too.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Check out the Navionics app for iPhone,10 or 15 dollars a year buys priceless information


----------



## 65.Walleye (Jan 24, 2019)

Paying attention to the weather, fishing close to significant drops or rises in the barometric pressure has always produced well for me


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not much of a trolling guy. Nothing beats a jig bite in my humble opinion...but for these inland lakes I'd say a safe bet is to stock up on Berkley Flicker Shads.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing will be as valuable as time on the water. You could read every article ever written about walleye fishing but until you put it into practice you have no idea how it really works or feels.... 

See you out there and good luck!


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Michael Foster said:


> looking for advice on putting walleye on my boat this year. Not much experience. Just got a boat and want to get some help with walleye!!! I Have some trolling equipment bc I have had minimal experience on Erie and would like to go there a little. But boats not big enough for everyday up there. I plan to fish mosquito,Berlin, west branch.
> Looking for any advice! Trolling depths lures areas etc anything really


I fish lake Erie a lot. I have my boat docked at Geneva marina all summer. If you want to message me any questions about lake Erie I'll be happy to give you my opinion.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Been fishing the inland walleye lakes for MANY years. Pretty knowledgeable but how to consistantly catch them, I have NO clue! As for ERIE, read current reports and visit/gain familiarity with those locations! Reseach, use the "Search Feature" on this site by Forum Description/Areas for finding "techniques" or "locations" you're interested in can cut the learning curve a lot! One thing I will stress is that you need to start building some "experience" fishing both these areas(by boat)! Learn the limitations of your boat yourself and equipment! To simply head out in a new boat, "jumping in head first" without "proper experience and preparation" can be frustrating, Scary, AND Very Dangerous(Lake Erie)!! Read, and read some more. Ask a lot of questions via post, or "messaging members" who have posted threads on what you're interested in. Most will offer information! The best Tip I can give you(with nearly 50 years of "moderate" experience there) is-- Do Not "Rush" into fishing Erie!!!(an "entirely different animal" from our Inland lakes!)


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Three items are a must if you are wanting to troll for eyes (which is my go-to fishing method).

#1:
The Navionics andrioid/iphone app that surfnturf mentioned is a MUST. Well worth the $10. 

#2:
A line counting reel and a medium action rod around 7' (or more) long. Walmart sells a cheap line counting reel that is good enough to get you started. Upgrade to better ones later (you do get what you pay for). If possible, fishing with 2 (the legal 1 person limit) rods (one out each side of the boat) will allow you to experiment with 2 different depths/sizes/colors at the same time.

#3: 
It could go without saying a quality fish finder. Not a side scan one that requires a second mortgage, just a simple sonar with depth (and of course the ability to see marks) and maybe even water temp (it can help find the warmer parts of the lake that the bait seeks).

The app will put you on the "points" and the "drop offs" within the lake. A point is like an underwater peninsula. Think of Florida as being 100 yards long and under water in your local lake. Drag your lure either north or south bound along highway I-95 (look at a road map) OR east or west along highway I-75. Each pass move a little more north if going across ways through the "Everglades", or a little more shallow (or deeper) if going length wise along the "beaches" of Florida.

The reel will tell you how to replicate your success once you start catching. Make mental note of how much line you have out each time you reset. When you catch fish, use that same amount of line. (in simple terms) and drag it along the same area/direction that got the hit. Experience will eventually dictate when/if to turn around immediately or finish out the "route".

You can get all of that for under $200. (lures not included).

As far as lures, for the money Flicker Shads work good enough. but do not limit yourself to them. More expensive Rapala, HotnTot, even some of your inexpensive China flea market specials will catch fish. Everyone has their favorite color. Some say it changes minute by minute. I even have a device in my boat that you can submerge 20 down and it will tell you what color to use (along with temp and ph) but never use it. Instead I match the hatch, which for me at Berlin tends to be silver/black shad with a purple hint.

Good luck! The time is here again!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Given that your looking to fish NE Ohio, when you go to Erie, look to fish Geneva (nice launch) or Ashtabula (Lakeshore park). Up thru the end of June, you can catch walleye with in 5 miles of shore. Look for days when the wind is out of the south or very light winds. Anything that says North or Northeast in the forecast just stay home.

At a minimum get yourself two line counter rod / reel combos. Make sure your rods are calibrated (see YouTube). I'd suggest starting with large dipsy's. Just run two, one on each side of the boat. Run spoons or shallow cranks off of the dipsy's. 

Once your addicted, you can add in more....good luck!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Fished out of cleveland all year within a few miles of shore and limited every time did a lot of drifting and casting erie deries. No point in traveling further than the closest launch from you the lake is full of eyes and can be caught anywhere on the lake year round fpr at least the next 5 years


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

I’ve heard a lot about this Navionics app lately. When I’ve looked to download the $14.99 version from the App Store it says, this app will be discontinued. Then it points to another Navionics app. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Harvest Time said:


> I’ve heard a lot about this Navionics app lately. When I’ve looked to download the $14.99 version from the App Store it says, this app will be discontinued. Then it points to another Navionics app. Anyone experienced this?


I know they jacked the price up to $30.00 in December, this is a first i heard them discontinuing it, my friend used it. For ice fishing this season i used Aqua Map Lakes - Fishing Charts. It's free to download (i'm on android) and you get 2 weeks free, however if you uninstall and re-download it seems to give you another 2 weeks, must be a bug. You can see how you like it before purchasing a pay app. It worked well for ice and was within 6"-12" of accuracy but you can adjust based on water level (i didn't). If you have a boat though i'd invest in a finder with built in GPS, nice to have it all in one place.


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Three items are a must if you are wanting to troll for eyes (which is my go-to fishing method).
> 
> #1:
> The Navionics andrioid/iphone app that surfnturf mentioned is a MUST. Well worth the $10.
> ...





louisvillefisherman said:


> Three items are a must if you are wanting to troll for eyes (which is my go-to fishing method).
> 
> #1:
> The Navionics andrioid/iphone app that surfnturf mentioned is a MUST. Well worth the $10.
> ...


Thanks for the info. i actually have purchased four trolling rods and reals with counters. Couple of boards. And some cranks. So I’m ready to start. I appreciate all the advice. Guess experience is how to gain knowledge


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

Where do you check for Erie weather Info


Misdirection said:


> Given that your looking to fish NE Ohio, when you go to Erie, look to fish Geneva (nice launch) or Ashtabula (Lakeshore park). Up thru the end of June, you can catch walleye with in 5 miles of shore. Look for days when the wind is out of the south or very light winds. Anything that says North or Northeast in the forecast just stay home.
> 
> At a minimum get yourself two line counter rod / reel combos. Make sure your rods are calibrated (see YouTube). I'd suggest starting with large dipsy's. Just run two, one on each side of the boat. Run spoons or shallow cranks off of the dipsy's.
> 
> ...


where do u check weather for Erie ?


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Start here to check the weather for Erie: https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...weather-waves-forecasts-cams-and-maps.313631/

Other good apps for your phone: Weather Underground, Wind Alert, iWindSurf, NOAA Weather, etc. There is a good Barometer app for iPhones/Android devices too.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Michael Foster said:


> Where do you check for Erie weather Info
> 
> where do u check weather for Erie ?


I have four apps on my smart phone. 

Windfinder
NOAA Weather
IWindsurf
Rainy Days

Between those four, you can get a really good idea of what's going on. Especially with Windfinder and IWindSurf. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

Misdirection said:


> I have four apps on my smart phone.
> 
> Windfinder
> NOAA Weather
> ...


Greats apps thanks!


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I would figure mosquito out first, west branch and berlin are a lot of fun. but unless you no a old timer or someone else that know those lakes that will be willing to show you, it will take you years before you out consistent walleye in the boat.


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

eyehunter8063 said:


> I would figure mosquito out first, west branch and berlin are a lot of fun. but unless you no a old timer or someone else that know those lakes that will be willing to show you, it will take you years before you out consistent walleye in the boat.


Any advice on mosquito trolling? When is a good time to start going out to start catching


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Troll flicker shads and I like hot n tots as well start in May. Also I like to drift shallows 6-9fow with jigs and crawlers or big minnows generally get eyes and crappie


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Focus on weed beds with the jigs


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Focus on weed beds with the jigs


What size jigs?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Michael Foster said:


> What size jigs?


1/8th oz. If you ever come to Berlin let me know. We troll Berlin with pretty good success. It's a tough lake to figure out. But that's the fun of it. We only keep 16 to 20 inch fish. Anything over 20 goes back in. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

What size fluorocarbon leaders do u guys use on these inland lakes like mosquito?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Michael Foster said:


> What size fluorocarbon leaders do u guys use on these inland lakes like mosquito?


That's a trick question. Trolling I run a Japanese brand called Power. It's 20# and then I use a 6' lead of 8# Yo-zuri topknot. It's very good line. The Yo-zuri is perfect for anything really. Best line I have ever came across. Just fried some eyes up tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Foster (Mar 26, 2019)

shore warrior said:


> That's a trick question. Trolling I run a Japanese brand called Power. It's 20# and then I use a 6' lead of 8# Yo-zuri topknot. It's very good line. The Yo-zuri is perfect for anything really. Best line I have ever came across. Just fried some eyes up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a chef by profession and that looks damn good!!! That’s what I’m after!!!


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Michael Foster said:


> I’m a chef by profession and that looks damn good!!! That’s what I’m after!!!


Thanks man, it's so good! Pm me and come out to Berlin and Milton. We troll, unless we are crappie fishing. And sometimes we troll to find crappie and then setup on them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

